# fish brothers Tip ups ?



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

I was looking for a new tip up and came across the fish brothers tip ups anyone use these and have any comments on them??


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Got a pic or description of them?


----------



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

The www.outdoorprostore.com has them


----------



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

....but they look like tinker toys. Also looks like it would be hard to pick out the flag more than 20 feet away.....?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I was also looking at those last year, would like to hear from someone with experience with them though.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

could always make your own flag thats taller and larger


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Check out www.automaticfisherman.com=I fish with a guy that catches Walleyes on that darned contraption everytime we go.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

I was given a pair of these back some 9 years ago by the guy that come up with the patent. If I remember correctly, they are made in Leroy or Tustin. They work pretty slick, however after a nice afternoon of tossing a football around on the ice, one of the reels got broken due to an errant pass, so I would caution that they are not indestructable. The nice thing about them is that the base covers the hole, so you don't get snow blowing in your hole creating a bunch of slush, but the reel capacity doesn't allow for a ton of dacron backing/line. I only use them now in shallow water and when we have a group that we can run more tip ups. Here is a photo of a nice Brown caught out on Burt in January on one of these models....notice flagging tape has been added to the flag. Tight Lines.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Just like Crooked Dave, I've used a similar looking tip-up (if not the same one) back in the mid 90's. I haven't had a lot of luck with any tip-up which has a reel that sits above the ice. On extremely cold days the line can freeze in the hole, and snowy days can cause some issues with the reel too, but the base on the other hand will keep blowing snow out of your hole.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Go to Sportsmans Warehouse and pick up a couple of HT's fisherman tipups, $4 each. AWESOME tipups, especially for the money.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I have a pair of these. I like them.


----------



## Tony Peiffer (Jan 29, 2020)

Bunky said:


> I was looking for a new tip up and came across the fish brothers tip ups anyone use these and have any comments on them??


I've been looking for them as well. I used to have 2 sets of them. The company is no longer in business. If anybody has some that are just gathering dust. I'm your man.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Lego


----------



## Tony Peiffer (Jan 29, 2020)

They may look like that, but I can assure you that they are not.


----------

